# Freezone employment visa in Dubai



## DubaiNewbi (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi Everyone!
I hope all is well with you guys.
I find this forum very very helpful. Can somebody help me with my query?

I am currently working here in JLT for two months now. My employer has already provided me an employment visa with an issued date of Dec 05, 2012 and valid until Feb 02, 2013.
After that employment visa was issued to me and made my exit in Bahrain they haven't process my medical, emirates id, labour card and stamping yet, until now (dec 29,2012). I also haven't signed any contract from them, neither an offer letter the day i started to work, so i do not know where should i stand and what are my rights.

Now, i am planning to leave the company. Will there be a legal issue that i will break? 
Can i ask them to just cancel my 3-month employment visa? what are the posibilities that it will cause? Will i still get the 1 month grace period to stay here in Dubai after my visa cancellation? 


My employment visa sponsor is DMCC w/c i believe it was submitted to Freezone.

Please, somebody enlighten me. Thank you very much.


----------

